# Youtube Uploads



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

I can't believe with 4G LTE the Bionic will not allow large file uploads to Youtube unless you use WiFi. Is there a workaround or hack available???


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

Tether to your pc and upload


----------

